# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  ngation en java

## mateuil

dsol de poser une question si bte mais c'est dans l'urgence:

comment peut on dire le contraire de cela :
if  treePanel.rootNode.getChildAt(i).isLeaf();

je ne sait pas comment faire la ngation

Merci

----------


## Fifan31

Il suffit de mettre un "!" devant:

```
if (!treePanel.rootNode.getChildAt(i).isLeaf()){...}
```

----------


## mateuil

Encore merci

----------

